# Who do I use for ecommerce?



## CoverSix (Jan 20, 2016)

I am brand new to tshirt printing. I have my designs done, printer chosen, wholesale account ready for me and just need to figure out the web aspect. I am a graphic designer with 15 years in print but my web is next to zero. Any help on this topic would be fantastic!! I purchased domain names from godaddy but don't think I want them to host my site or use them for anything else. Shopify seems to be pretty popular? Any help is appreciated, thank you all.


----------



## Eric A (Jan 8, 2016)

go with opencart 2.0 its best for you


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree. Opencart is the way to go. Also check with "Stripe" for the credit card processing to use with Open Cart. You also can check with Fiver for someone to set up the website for you. You should customize the template yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I went with InkSoft Pro. Deconet has a free version I think.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually have an online store with GoDaddy. I have zero web design knowledge, but it was super easy to use and I absolutely love it. Let us know what choice you made.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

MzLayD said:


> I actually have an online store with GoDaddy. I have zero web design knowledge, but it was super easy to use and I absolutely love it. Let us know what choice you made.


Do you mind sharing a link to your site? I was thinking about starting a new online shop using godaddy.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

reciespieces.com


----------



## CoverSix (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your input, I will research those options and let you know what I decide to go with. I will need credit card processing for sure. My long term goal will be to get them into PX stores on military bases, but I will start online only to begin. I imagine I will have many more questions as I proceed...designing them is such a small part of this but I am so far into it I am determined as could be to make it work. Thank you all again, I truly appreciate the feedback and Intel.


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

I use Shopify and love it - really easy to set up and customize and awesome customer support. I've also heard great things about Squarespace in that it's also user friendly, better pricing I think than Shopify.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Open cart is best for e-commerce websitre


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

We use inksoft pro integrated in our magento site. Inksoft is great cause they offer many different solutions for different ideas. If you click on the design button in our custom t-shirt section you will see how inkosft is integrated.


----------



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I started from scratch, with no knowledge on web design.

I used shopify wich i found very easy to manage with nice template. Stripe and paypal to start for the payment.

I'm quite happy with those solutions for the beginner i'm.
You can check the result, done quite quickly !
www.tshartgallery.com


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

CoverSix said:


> I am brand new to tshirt printing. I have my designs done, printer chosen, wholesale account ready for me and just need to figure out the web aspect. I am a graphic designer with 15 years in print but my web is next to zero. Any help on this topic would be fantastic!! I purchased domain names from godaddy but don't think I want them to host my site or use them for anything else. Shopify seems to be pretty popular? Any help is appreciated, thank you all.


As per my experience you should go with Magento. Nowadays magento is big platform for ecommerce. There are lots of plugins available for online store. You can easily get magento developer for your site. I don't know much people who are connected to ecommerce but one of my friend got his t-shirt store from yMageStore.


----------



## munsheethodange (May 19, 2015)

CoverSix said:


> I am brand new to tshirt printing. I have my designs done, printer chosen, wholesale account ready for me and just need to figure out the web aspect. I am a graphic designer with 15 years in print but my web is next to zero. Any help on this topic would be fantastic!! I purchased domain names from godaddy but don't think I want them to host my site or use them for anything else. Shopify seems to be pretty popular? Any help is appreciated, thank you all.


I had lately discussed with our web designer regarding integrating an e-shop in our website. For a simple shop with over 100 products he suggested me woo commerce.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Open cart is best


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i'm with Munshy, woocommerce after trialing for the last six months all the major (and some minor) open-source carts, i picked woocommerce (although i was set to go on prestashop, and had it ready to go live, but switched to woo after reading some reviews here on t-short forums)


----------

